# Spark plug preference?!



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

I am currently using AC Delco's no gap on my 05' 6.0 GTO. I am running a K&N typhoon intake, and are not gaping the plugs at all. The black smoke out of my exhaust is having me question

Anyone have a preference on plugs they prefer? 

Andrew


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you don't gap your plugs before you install them you might as well not bother changing out the old ones. 0.040" is the gap you need.

I just put in some NGK TR5 IX iridiums two days ago. 39,000 miles on the clock and the factory plugs were way out of gap spec (as much as 0.060") and the ground electrodes had quite a bit of erosion.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never heard of no gap plugs before. Also don't see them on their webiste: http://www.acdelco.com/parts/spark-plugs/ When you search their site it only lists part number 41-110 for the LS2 goat.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the plugs are the platinum tipped or the iridium plugs you can damage the tips by trying to gap them. They should be gaped in the box as you order them vehicle specific.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> If the plugs are the platinum tipped or the iridium plugs you can damage the tips by trying to gap them. They should be gaped in the box as you order them vehicle specific.


When I did mine I gapped the ground electrode with a needle nose, staying away from the post side. I figured the plating on them is probably pretty thin, so they probably wouldn't take well to tool contact.

Even pre-gapped plugs can be out of spec just from bouncing around during shipping, unless they put one of those cardboard sheaths over the electrodes, which I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> When I did mine I gapped the ground electrode with a needle nose, staying away from the post side. I figured the plating on them is probably pretty thin, so they probably wouldn't take well to tool contact.
> 
> Even pre-gapped plugs can be out of spec just from bouncing around during shipping, unless they put one of those cardboard sheaths over the electrodes, which I haven't seen in a while.


NGK has the cardboard condom over the tips


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

True, but mine were gapped well under .040...

And damn well they should at $7 a pop.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get a gapping tool, it's the best way to gap. NKG-55s are a good plug too.


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

I recently bought a set of NGK-TR55's for my 06 LS2, What gap should I use on these?


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

hotrodder71 said:


> I recently bought a set of NGK-TR55's for my 06 LS2, What gap should I use on these?


.040 Trust me I tried a variety of gaps in both directions and nothing worked as well as the factory setting. 

I also run NGK TR55. I never gap with anything other than a feeler gauge and I set the gap by turning the plug upside down on a block of wood then inserting the blades and lightly tap the electrode with a brass hammer. I feel that this method should be safe for gapping the Iridiums without damaging the coating.


----------

